# OWM - One World Minerals Inc. (CSE)



## Userman (23 March 2017)

*OWM.C *– One World Minerals to Acquire Large Lithium Project in Mexico

http://oneworldminerals.ca/one-worl...re-90-interest-large-mexican-lithium-project/


----------



## Userman (29 March 2017)

*OWM.C *– One World Minerals – News - Starts Exploring Large Lithium Project


http://oneworldminerals.ca/press-re...ng-4000m-drilling-rico-litio-lithium-project/


----------



## Userman (11 April 2017)

I have pulled my support and sold my shares, of this stock as I beleive it's way overpriced for a jr explorer !


----------

